# Integrating Ipod to the VW Navi MFD version G



## SLOVW (Jul 13, 2002)

Hello all. 
I have a VW MFD Version G navi unit in my MkIV GTI. It currently has a phatbox attached to the CD changer port but I would also like to add Ipod or any mp3 integration using the AUX In port. I believe this requires the dietz 1213 adapter but I have no idea where to obtain this. Will this also work?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...97818
Rich


----------

